# Reviews on Chihiros A Series



## Marco_Carvalho (18 Aug 2017)

Hello, some of guys have some reviews on this LED lights?

I want to buy a new one for my tank, im thinking on the A1201 or 2 A601.
The main reason is the price, maybe in 2 or 3 months i can buy another one, my tank is a 300liters planted.

My biggest concern is if after a while, the led's start to loose their power, and for how long will be a thrustworthy light?

Thanks


----------



## kadoxu (21 Aug 2017)

I use them in my both planted tanks and I'm very happy with them.

As for power loss, I can't help you there, I've only been using them for about a year now. But I can say you can't easily find something as good in the same price range!


----------

